# Long-time lurker! Hello from NE Alabama



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm in central Alabama and we're starting this spring with our first hives. Any initial lessons learned you want to share?


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello neighbor  Lessons coming from a non-pro... 
Don't let those bees get hungry! Sad to lose them over lack of food. (novice mistake of mine last summer)
Best thing I did when preparing a spot for my girls. Put landscaping cloth down around and under my hives. I never have to worry about grass growing up around them!

I'm having lots of fun watching my girls work, work, work - best advice is for you to enjoy it too!


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks! I just finished building two "beds" in different fields using landscapping cloth and 2x6x12 rails tied to 4x4 posts about 18" off the ground. I also built a 5' fence behind each of them to act as a wind/afternoon sun shield since I don't having any big trees to block the 60 mph squall line winds or the afternoon heat where I'm putting them. But, I must say, I'm having a lot of fun learning about bees and getting ready for their arrival. To keep them fed in the fall, I'm also thinking of getting one of those 4 gallon feeders to make sure they have plenty to eat in the winter. My girls are definitely going to be spoiled rotten rich kids if I have my way! My goal this spring is to set out 4 beehives using NUKs, 2 in each field, and 4 more hives next spring. I figure that should take up any slack time I have when I'm not taking care of the farm.


----------



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome from south Alabama.


----------



## Snakejumper (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from East Alabama. You'll learn a lot here just from lurking.


----------



## sonnypemberton (Sep 10, 2012)

Howdy neighbor!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MnM!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## WaverlyBees (Jul 13, 2012)

Another welcome from East Alabama. I learned a lot here before signing up. Still learning. 

Dan


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  Sure are a lot of Alabama folks around here!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Alabama folks?....Where?...


Ed


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

At the risk of appearing high-maintenance :lookout: I had to make a bit of a change to my name! "MtnMomma" just didn't look right, so now I am MtnMama! Hey, it's all in the details  I'll see if I can delete the old account...


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

MtnMama said:


> At the risk of appearing high-maintenance :lookout: I had to make a bit of a change to my name! "MtnMomma" just didn't look right, so now I am MtnMama! Hey, it's all in the details  I'll see if I can delete the old account...


Hi! Here in Kentucky, "Momma" is plenty proper! Welcome, I lurked long before posting, too!


----------

